# Jak wyłączyć Grub

## Gregorio99

Chciałbym chwilowo wyłączy Grub, może macie jakieś rady?

----------

## Pryka

Nie ma chyba bata, trzeba pozbyć się go z mbr.

Zainstaluj sobie go następnym razem na jakimś wymiennym nośniku będziesz miał problem z głowy.

----------

## lazy_bum

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dysk bs=512 count=1
```

----------

## Jacekalex

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dysk bs=512 count=1
> ```
> ...

 

Czy przypadkiem przy bs=512 nie czyści również tablicy partycji?

Bo z moich informacji wynika, że MBR ma długość 446 bajtów, natomiast kolejne 66 bajtów zajmuje tablica partycji MSDOS.

W takim przypadku usuwanie gruba to komenda:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dysk bs=446 count=1
```

Przed manipulacjami z grubem w ten sposób radzę zrobić backup gruba i tablicy partycji tak:

```
dd if=/dev/dysk of=/na/dysku/mbr-bacup.bin  bs=512 count=1
```

Potem można z tego odzyskać samą tablicę partycji:

```
dd if= /na/dysku/mbr-bacup.bin of=/dev/dysk bs=1 count=66 skip=446 seek=446
```

Lub całego gruba z tablicą partycji.

Sznurek:

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-backup-hard-disk-partition-table-mbr.html

Jedna uwaga:

Ludzie dzielą się na dwie grupy: tych co robią backup i tych, co będą robić backup.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

